# Mockup Images of the '64 Pontiac GTO Hardtop Snap Kit



## higgprime (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

now THATS a goat id buy, forget the 04.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That looks fantaztic! It will look great next to the '04 Goat!
Chris


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

where are the warp engines?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We're pretty happy with it, we sent it back to start tooling today!
Test shots ought to arrive in July! We'll post more pictures then.
Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Lines look good. Cool kit!
Needs a nice painted box wrap tho...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> where are the warp engines?



In the trunk Steve!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Detail on the chassis and suspension look terrific. If the molds turn out as nice as the mock up that is going to be one sweet Goat.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 8, 1999)

Definitely agreed, and thanks to PL for the preview pics! I hadn't realized nearly how pretty this car is, nor how many of them I'd need to buy!

Are these mockups in 1:25th scale, or a larger scale that gets pantographed down when cutting the tooling?

(Also, while I'm asking questions: I seem to recall that the '65 Coronet was supposed to be on shelves sometime in May. Was that true, and if so, is it still on track? I'm getting quite eager to see how this new round of car kits translate into plastic!)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The mock-ups are 1.5:1 roughly 1:16 scale. Tooling patterns are made fron the mock-up and pantographed down to 1:25 scale.

Dave


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Sooooo, how are things coming with the beautiful GTO? I was wondering if their were any other test shots we could see?
Any idea on colors besides the Pearl White? I'm guessing Red and Black will make a re-appearance with another color?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Me likes red GTO's.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Higg? Mr. Metzner? Art? Anything we can see?
Chris


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

super cool . i like the engine detail with the high rise manifold .
hb


----------

